# ipod touch et wifi



## steve_wosniak_ (4 Janvier 2012)

j'ai un souci
ma fille a un ipod touch dernier cri, je viens de le mettre a jour via itunes
il se connecte aux reseaux public wifi sans probleme

a la maison, impossible

j'ai un imac connecté par une time capsule branchée sur freebox (V3)
j'ai internet sur mes 3 ordi qui marche
le reseau wifi est activé
j'ai 4 barrettes pleines dans la barre de menu
dans les preferences reseau le wifi et ethernet, sont connectés, en vert
dans partage le partage internet est activé
dans les reglages ipod, j'ai le reseau wifi de mon ordi qui apparait avec le cadenas

je mets le mot de passe voulu et il me mets impossible de rejoindre le reseau "x"
j'ai retenter d'autre comptes et de nouveaux mots de passe, impossible

je n'y comprends rien


----------



## steve_wosniak_ (7 Janvier 2012)

je reviens un peu a la charge car j'ai essaye aussi sur un iphone, il voit le reseau avec cadenas mais quand je mets le mot de passe impossible d'acceder au reseau

j'ai pourtant une connexion ethernet et wifi valide dans les preferences reseau
l'icone airport est activée avec toutes les barrettes

qu'est ce qui cloche sur la timecapsule ?


----------



## steve_wosniak_ (8 Janvier 2012)

desespéré de l'absence de réponse, j'ai appelé l'apple care hier, je suis tombé sur 4 personnes, aucune ne trouvait que ce soit les specialistes iOs ou mac, finalement le dernier a trouvé et je vous le dis au cas ou d'autres auraient un souci

il faut aller dans utilitaires airport
cocher configuration manuelle
ensuite onglet sans fil
selection du canal radio mettre manuel au lie d'automatique
ensuite cliquer sur modifier
et la il faut augmenter les canaux
me canal 2,4Ghz passe de 1 à 9
le canal 5Ghz de 24 à 48
et maintenant ça marche

ce serait des interférence entre differents appareils electriques

voila

bon courage a tous


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2012)

Merci en tout cas pour le retour d'expérience, car en effet, ce n'était pas simple trouver.


----------

